# Audi TT RS Practically a Go for America Suggests Official AoA Petition + Our Own Intel with Projected Price



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has launched a petition for American consumers to gauge reaction and measure demand for the 350 hp Audi TT RS. We've known Audi of America is VERY serious about adding this car to its lineup and has been considering it for a while and this new social media blast to try to gain a measure for the number of hand raisers is a very good sign. Even better is their next step in producing a few video shorts via the Audi of America YouTube channel.

*So What's Our Take*
Most already know Audi of America's product planning team had a black German market TT RS in country since last April. That car has done laps in SoCal with auto journalists and stood duty as outreach in many other ways including our own display of the car at both Carlisle in May and Waterfest in July. More importantly, we're guessing it was here to win over the hearts of executives who help make the decision of its confirmation.

So what's the status? We've heard everything from 'officially official' to 'jury still out until interest is measured'. What we know for sure is this. First, Germany has green-lighted the car for America and that is a big deal. Without that approval the car would not have had a chance. Approval in hand it is now up to Audi's American planners to make the final commitment.

Over many conversations of ours about the car with various executives we've learned the following specifics. If it comes the car will likely be coupe only and manual transmission only. Numbers would be very limited and while we've seen small production runs of niche cars like the RS 4 Cabriolet in the 300s, we believe TT RS will need to sell at least 600 units to be deemed successful. More than likely if the promotion has begun via social media the decision has already been made and we'd bet it has. 

Since the TT RS is already in production and the TT range has already had its product improvement, Audi could bring the car over very quickly unlike the RS 5 which waits for its mid life cycle update before it comes over. This is actually smart timing as Audi needs an RS car for the American market to bridge that gap and the TT RS would likely start arriving next summer a year ahead of RS 5.

Even better, we're pretty certain on a price. One very senior Audi of America official threw a number at us of $58,500. Since no official price has been announced this is subject to change but we believe it to be quite accurate.

*Where Do We Go from Here?*
Clearly Audi's challenge will be selling buyers on a car not yet here. Bringing a few over for sampling makes the most sense though and we hear this may be a consideration. We've logged many miles on the lone German example that's been with Audi of America (due to go back to Germany ASAP though it was at Audi's Herndon, VA headquarters two weeks ago when we were there). We'll be running a driving impression soon but in the mean time can say first hand that we think the car is spectacular. The TT RS has an edge about it that even the TTS can not compare with, it's pace most impressive and the overall experience more like a mini supercar that is more livable. We couldn't recommend it more.

So if you're interested in seeing the TT RS come to America, click below for a link to the Audi of America petition. Further below we've also attached the two YouTube videos of the car. Enjoy.

* Audi of America TT RS Petition *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

This is GREAT news.



If that $58,500 price is accurate, Audi just scored a major win, especially when you look at competition like the Cayman S.

-Tim


----------



## JJimbott (Jun 24, 2010)

*Euro delivery and/or Audi Exclusive?*

George, Thanks for the most excellent news about the TT RS. Based on what you've heard, what's your best guess on whether Audi Exclusive (just the paint would do for me...) and European Delivery would be available for the RS? Thanks much...


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jJf-sDj84g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlnn_EPDyyg


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

R5T said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jJf-sDj84g
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlnn_EPDyyg


Nice videos-
In the first one, I think that's actually me sitting in it revving it - it's from when we had the car at Waterfest this year.

The second one I think is also from that weekend, and I believe that's our staffer Tom in that one.

-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JJimbott said:


> George, Thanks for the most excellent news about the TT RS. Based on what you've heard, what's your best guess on whether Audi Exclusive (just the paint would do for me...) and European Delivery would be available for the RS? Thanks much...


Most likely affirmative for both.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

SilverSLC said:


> Nice videos-
> In the first one, I think that's actually me sitting in it revving it - it's from when we had the car at Waterfest this year.
> 
> The second one I think is also from that weekend, and I believe that's our staffer Tom in that one.
> ...


I REALLY miss that car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

JJimbott said:


> George, Thanks for the most excellent news about the TT RS. Based on what you've heard, what's your best guess on whether Audi Exclusive (just the paint would do for me...) and European Delivery would be available for the RS? Thanks much...


George answered this one for you, but it's also worth noting that some of the colors that are on the standard palate for this car in various European markets are currently Exclusive colors on models offered here, so it will be interesting to see what colors we're able to order it in. The (really gorgeous, IMO) Suzuka Grey that the Fourtitude 4 Season S4 is painted in is one of them - it was an Exclusive order color on the S4 in this market, but it's one of the standard colors for the TT-RS in markets where it's sold already. In the EU, the TT-RS is available in :
Ibis White
Panther Black Crystal Effect
Sepang Blue Metallic
Suzuka Grey Metallic
Daytona Grey Pearl
Misano Red Pearl
Phantom Black Pearl
Some of the other things you can currently order on a TT-RS in the EU:
Fixed spoiler delete
Black exterior styling pack (grille, license plate holder and frame in gloss black)
Matte aluminium styling pack (as above, in matte aluminum)
Interior inlays in ibis white
Interior inlays in piano black
Alcantara headliner
Engine bay carbon pack (packaged with removed top speed limiter)
Etc, etc...

It will be interesting to see how much customization Audi allows of this car here without going to the Exclusive catalog.



[email protected] said:


> I REALLY miss that car.


Me too - big time.



-Tim


----------



## alva8193 (May 13, 2009)

so heres my TTRS specs per the options above...Sepang blue, matte aluminum interior, fixed rear spoiler delete, carbon engine package and alcantara headliner


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I'm really excited about this car. I'm hoping I can get it when it comes out. I'll take mine in Sepang Blue please:










In fact I think I'd also opt for those wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

I *love* those wheels. I kind of think that they're going to become the new "RS4" wheel in that they're going to start appearing on everything, but I still like them a lot.

Does look good in Sepang, too...

-Tim


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Exciting news. As I've said before, I gave my local dealer a check a month or so back, the salesman is supposed to call me when they get "official" word at which time they will cash my check if I'm still in. Price and optioning were my chief concerns and $58K is a reasonable step off point, and manual only stirs my heart. At the original 300 units that was bandied about, I was thinking they would all be "launch" cars with minimal differences. At 600, I think that allows for some custom orders. Fingers crossed.


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

So the hard sell for me is to convince my wife we need to sell the RS4 I just bought, and my mini cooper S


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I love the RS 4 but the TT RS is in a league of its own.


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

What will this do in terms of market price to the second hand TT, and TTS??? 

I'm afraid the resell value will be lower than I was planning, more if the TTRS price is aroung 60k.

(New TT = $40K, TTS = $50K, TTRS $60K :sly


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I wouldn't be concerned. Remember, 600 or so is considered a success. That's not much of a sample to pull down prices on the others and it may make the TT more desirable because of its impressive performance. Does the Turbo hurt 911 sales or help improve the image of the breed?


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

Any news?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nothing official but things look VERY good.


----------



## TTracing (Mar 20, 2008)

Still for this year??


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

TTracing said:


> Still for this year??


You mean an announcement this year, or on sale and delivered this year?

-Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

TTracing said:


> Still for this year??


timeframe looks like it'd be next summer.


----------

